

The Loop - rtpg
http://codex.wordpress.org/The_Loop

======
rtpg
This is the most bizarre (and confusing) iteration pattern I have ever seen.
The documentation for
have_posts([http://codex.wordpress.org/Function_Reference/have_posts](http://codex.wordpress.org/Function_Reference/have_posts))
shows a pretty silly fail case as well.

